# Trigger video in your haunt for just $19



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

A couple weeks ago, I Posted about usi the Brightsign video player paired with a prop controller to trigger video in your haunt. The effect is great, but the cost can be prohibitive.

An alternative is to use the Teensy USB from PJRC to send a series of key presess to your computer to trigger and play video instead of using another video player.

This is super easy, and seriously only costs $19 and maybe an hour or two of your time. Check out the video for a demo.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I did something similar a few years ago by hacking an old usb keyboard. I was using it with autohotkey to trigger VLC and a LOR routine, but I never could get it to stay in sync. Wish I'd had VSA back then...

That teensy usb looks cool - I might have to get one to play with.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the EFX-TEK stuff, but the Teensy is really cool. I'm using it for my haunted photo booth, but also thought this would be another great use for it. It's really cool being able to send whatever key presses you want to your computer. It opens up a lot of opportunity.

Thanks for watching!


----------

